# Postpartum Menstrual Cycles



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok I didnt know where to post this, but since it is Birth and BEYOND, I figured why not..haha.

Ok I am 19 months post partum which is a really long time. I'm still nursing as much as possible. I had my first cycle around 3 months postpartum and they had been pretty irregular until about 3 months ago. By irregular I mean I would have one, and then skip 3 months, then have two, skip a month, have 4 etc....I've had one for the past 3 months however.

Now, these are cycles like none other. Pre-baby, I had no cramping, one zit, bled for 2 days fairly light and I was done. Post baby, I have cramps bad enough to make me vomit, I bleed extremely heavy and I am such a freaking wackadoodle its not even funny.

This month is particularly bad and abnormal in a couple different ways. I started bleeding pretty heavy late yesterday afternoon. I came home tonight and I was chilled to the bone, cranky and crampy and decided I wanted to relax in a hot bath. Well I took my clothes off and the smell just about knocked me down. OMG it was so nasty. I've NEVER smelled like this before except when my stitches got all screwed up after my delivery. I mean it was NASTY, enough to make me gag. So I decided to *ahem* clean off in the shower before I took a bath. So I rinsed my bits and started to fill the bath water. No sooner did I sit down than the water was filled with...not clots, but....thick strings of blood and the smell was still there. It was disgusting. I mean...the tub was full. Prolly a good 2 dozen of these weird string/clots.

I've been diagnosed as being anemic every since my delivery but I've always refused to take the iron pills and DS has had normal iron everytime he was tested so I just dont take them. Could that really be whats causing this problem? I saw my OB/GYN in May for my yearly and mentioned how hard my cycles were and she said she could give me something for it, but I declined....maybe I shouldnt have.....

Any advice, insights or suggestions?


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

Is it possible that you could be in an early miscarriage? That is what it sounds like to me. I had one cycle like this a few months before I became pregnant with my son. I was too early to test positive on HPT, but I *know* that I was pregnant and had miscarried. Curious to see what others say, though!
Good luck figuring this out and hopefully your 'whackadoodle' days are going to be in short supply in the future.


----------



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

LOLOLOLOL, no most definitely not as I havent had sex since my son was conceived in May of 2004....hahahaha. I havent even kissed a man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max'sMama* 
Is it possible that you could be in an early miscarriage? That is what it sounds like to me. I had one cycle like this a few months before I became pregnant with my son. I was too early to test positive on HPT, but I *know* that I was pregnant and had miscarried. Curious to see what others say, though!
Good luck figuring this out and hopefully your 'whackadoodle' days are going to be in short supply in the future.


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

Well.....that throws that one out! Have you seen your midwife/gyn about this? That would be the only other course I could see you taking! Good luck.


----------

